# Mini bolbitis?



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

i have done a search in the net but seems like little info can be found...
i found this mini bolbitis very interesting looking and bought it home.. though the expensive price tag($15SGD for a small amount).. and its my first time seeing this as well..

this is how the mini bolbitis looks like.. tied to a lava rock.. do note that each leaf is only 1 - 2 cm long.. very tiny leaves..









tied them on 2 small driftwood.. 









Are they true mini bolbitis? or just baby bolbitis that will grow big?

Thanks.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Bolbitis grows small compact leaves under strong light + CO2. And spreads the leaves and makes them 2 ft long under diffused low light + no CO2.

That being said what I see on your pictures is not Bolbitis grown under lots of light. It's much smaller than that. But I doubt it's some kind of magical dwarf version.

--Nikolay


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

mini bolbitis gets about 1/2 the size of regular, which gets huge. For me the mini gets about 6-8" tall or so.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

niko said:


> Bolbitis grows small compact leaves under strong light + CO2. And spreads the leaves and makes them 2 ft long under diffused low light + no CO2.
> 
> That being said what I see on your pictures is not Bolbitis grown under lots of light. It's much smaller than that. But I doubt it's some kind of magical dwarf version.
> 
> --Nikolay


thanks for ur input.. this mini bolbitis will be grown in a high light high co2 tank..



bigstick120 said:


> mini bolbitis gets about 1/2 the size of regular, which gets huge. For me the mini gets about 6-8" tall or so.


Hope its the real mini bolbitis then.:wink:


----------



## THHNguyen (Dec 2, 2006)

Nah that stuff is legit. Check this thread out.

http://www.flowgrow.de/nachricht88788.html?hilit=bolbitis#p88788

I had some but sent it away. It definitely is a mini bolbitis alright.


----------



## EvolutionZ (Jul 26, 2007)

cool. hope mine turns out to be the same as the ones in the link.


----------



## ShrimpScape (Nov 15, 2021)

EvolutionZ said:


> i have done a search in the net but seems like little info can be found...
> i found this mini bolbitis very interesting looking and bought it home.. though the expensive price tag($15SGD for a small amount).. and its my first time seeing this as well..
> 
> this is how the mini bolbitis looks like.. tied to a lava rock.. do note that each leaf is only 1 - 2 cm long.. very tiny leaves..
> ...


----------

